# Was stört euch an den Berufen?



## Baridor (6. Mai 2007)

Also da es noch keinen weinpost gibt mach ich den doch mal auf

ganz im allemeinen finde ich das es sinnlos ist Berufe auszuüben da sie am anfang sogutwie keinen sinn haben wenn man von den sammelberufen absiet da die sachen nicht gebraucht werden
was später ist kann cih ncoh net sagen

Waldhüter

Drechsler:
Lehrling:nicht zu gebrauchen
Geselle:nicht zu gebrauchen
Experte:fehlt mir noch die mats zum skillen

Förster:
Lehrling:geht schnell vor allem wenn man Holz verarbeitet das man findet ist halt kostspielig am anfang
Geselle:wie lehrling
Experte:mit holz auch unter lvl?? möglich da es auch schon in Breee zu bekommne ist
wird sich so fortsetzen

Bauer:
bei allen bereichen nur ne Geldfrage wie weit man skillen kann(seit dem letzten Patsch nur um ein vielfaches Teurer geworden
aber codemasters hat in den Ptschnotes eine grundlegende Änderung angekündigt

ich hoffe auch ncoh auf die anderen Berufe


----------



## Juebar (6. Mai 2007)

Hiho!

Also ich bin selbst Waldhüter. Mich stört:

- dass man kaum Dinge herstellen kann, die mit denen mithalten können, die man also loot findet - daher kein Umsatz - also auch keinen Ertrag - warum soll man das skillen ?

- dass Du z.B. als Bauer Peifenkraut anbaust, dass weder stats noch sonst einen Nutzen hat - daher reine Geldverschwendung...

Ich glaube: Wenn es den DEVs gelingt, einen gewissen "Sinn" in die Berufe hinein zu projezieren, dann wird sich ein Markt für gecraftete Gegenstände entwickeln. Im Moment habe ich jedoch den Eindruck, man hat sein Hauptaugenmerk auf die Umsetzung der Story, die Grafik und die Quests gelegt und hat DANN die Berufszweige als "notwendiges Übel" drangehängt... 

Um in diesem Bereich mit anderen MMOPRG mithalten zu können, muss sich drigend was tun. Sonst wird der Handelsbereich wahrscheinlich tot sein, bevor das Game richtig läuft... wäre schade drum....

In diesem Sinne

Gehabt euch wohl, Gefährten !

Euer 
J.


----------



## splen (7. Mai 2007)

Naja ... dass die Items in den ersten Ausbildungsstufen nicht sooo prickelnd sind, ist ja eigentlich normal. Aber man kommt ja in den meisten Berufen recht gut voran. Das größte Problem ist doch im Prinzip, an genügend Rohstoffe zu kommen.

Und an dem Punkt spielt das Craftingsystem meiner Meinung nach seine Stärken aus. Spieler müssen zusammenarbeiten, um gute crafted Sachen zu bekommen. Wenn man innerhalb einer Sippe für die Berufe einen Main-Crafter ernennt und sich der Rest auf das Besorgen der Materialien engagiert, sollte das Vorankommen ohne Probleme klappen. Vor allem wenn auch die Unique-Rezepte und die dafür benötigten Zutaten gut verwaltet werden.

Die Items die man da bekommt sind, vor allem wenn man sich bei denen die Level-Anforderungen ansieht, viel besser als Drops. Problem ist nur, dass die Rezepte zu spät droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber im Prinzip find ich die Systematik wirklich gut.


----------



## Myronn (7. Mai 2007)

Also momentan macht das Berufesystem weder viel Spaß noch viel Sinn. Der ganze Bereich wird auf alle Fälle noch einmal überarbeitet werden müssen. 

just my 2c 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (7. Mai 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Also momentan macht das Berufesystem weder viel Spaß noch viel Sinn. Der ganze Bereich wird auf alle Fälle noch einmal überarbeitet werden müssen.
> 
> just my 2c
> 
> ...


Dem stimme ich ausnahmslos zu. Zwar ist Zusammenspiel mit anderen Berufen nötig, aber wirklich tolle Sachen kann man sich selbst nicht herstellen. Gestern erst wieder gemerkt, als ich mir eine Axt hergestellt hab, und dann in der Gefährtengruppe darauf eine bessere gedropped ist...

Da macht das Rohstoffsammeln echt keinen Spaß wenn man es für nichts und wieder nichts verpulvert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin dazu übergegangen, ersteinmal alle Ressourcen, die ich unterwegs so finde, zu sammeln, und mir das hochleveln der Berufe bis zur möglichen Überarbeitung aufzusparen.


----------



## Psalmensang (10. Mai 2007)

Die Berufe und vor allem das Geldverdienen sind aktuell so unglücklich gelöst, dass nur der eingefleischte Rollenspieler einen Sinn darin sieht, hier viel Gold und vor allem Zeit zu verbringen. Mal sehen wie in den nächsten patches nachgebessert wird, aber ich gebe meinen vorpostern recht, es muss schnellstens eine grundlegende Veränderung stattfinden, ansonsten sind die Berufe nutzloses Anhängsel .... und das wäre schade, denn andere Spiele machen es seit Jahren besser, auch wenn dort in den Anfangsphasen nur Crap gebaut werden kann, es ist zumindest einsetzbar, bzw. erschwinglich herzustellen -> das skillen kostet also wenig Gold... Wir hoffen mal auf Besserung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celissa (10. Mai 2007)

> Mal sehen wie in den nächsten patches nachgebessert wird



also sollte man jetzt liebers warten mit irgendwelchen berufen bis ein patch rauskommt o. wie ? ich hab nämlich in mom garkeine ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (10. Mai 2007)

Das einzige was mich wirklich stört .. aber das war bisher noch in jedem Spiel so ... ist der Umstand, dass ich z.B. die Taschen voller Gold- und Silberbarren habe, aber mein Bargeldkonto eher dem einer Kirchenmaus gleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das soll mir mal jemand erklären ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferox21 (11. Mai 2007)

Hmm, die Berufe können sich eigentlich gut zu denen aus WoW gesellen. Gerade als Waffen/Rüstungsschmied hat man das Problem, dass alle gerade im Moment auf Teufel komm raus die Erzvorkommen abfarmen. Außerdem sind die Rezepte, wie schon angemekrt erstmal nicht so prickelnd. Das kann natürlich noch besser werden, aber direkt glauben tue ich das momentan noch nicht


----------



## BlackKnightCS (13. Mai 2007)

Wartet einfach mal ab was es mit lvl45+ für Zeug gibt.
Was ich so in der Betaphase mitbekommen hab sollen die gecrafteten Items mit die Besten sein was man bekommen konnte.
kA ob das so bleiben wird, aber ich versuche stets meine Berufe soweit zu Skillen wie es lvl mässig geht.


----------



## Desorienta (15. Mai 2007)

Warum so hektisch liebe Mitspieler? Noch nicht mal ein Monat draußen und schon nach dem "taktischenAtomsprengkopfimTaschenformat-ZweihändermitKaffeekochautomatik" verlangen? Hat man als Spieler keine Zeit mehr? Muß man immer innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch erdachte Welten rasen? Müssen Erfolge im Stundentakt verbucht werden? Nehmt euch doch (und vor allem gebt auch den Entwicklern) eine angemessene Zeit um das ganze in Ruhe anzugehen.


----------



## Ferox21 (15. Mai 2007)

Ich denke auch mittlerweile, im Gegensatz zu meinem Post von etwas weiter oben, dass die Berufe durchaus auch einmal als ruhige eher RPG-lastige Angelegenheit gesehen werden sollten und nicht immer als die Quelle für das aktuell am besten zur Verfügung stehende Equipment.

Und es ist ja auch irgendwie realistisch - ein Anfänger in der Schmiedekunst wird auch erst einmal nur minderwertige Ware herstellen können und erst durch lernen zum Meisterschmied, der dann gute Sachen im Angebot hat...


----------



## Gribasu (16. Mai 2007)

spielt einfach das Monstergame,dann seht ihr was kommt ,das letzte Erz ist Platin ,für Holz weis ich den namen nix mehr... sry

was die frage angeht ob man warten soll? warum sobald du die Punkte hast was du bekommst,kann dir die keiner mehr wegnehmen ! Ich sammel schon kein zinn und kupfer mehr,da ich den bereich auf max hab sprich spezialisierung... wenn dann einige motzen ,ohh kupfererz gibts zuviel oder so,und es wird verringert störts mich nimmer =)


----------



## sisina (19. Mai 2007)

also was mich stöhrt sind die preise zb für kochen und bauer.....die mats sind so teuer das man die sachen dann nimmer verkaufen kann weil man astronomische beträge dafür verlangen müsste.
naja und beim bauer, da hat es ein paar felder das saatgut ist so teuer und es giebt nid mal für die standarts immer welches zu kaufen -.-
naja den mit selbstversorger kann man vergessen also ab und questen wie doof damit man geld hat und alles beim händler kaufen kann.

bitte bitte es wäre so schön wenn man sich seine sachen die man braucht zum kochen auch selber anpflanzen könnte oder wenn die nid so teuer wären.

gruss shindal Maiar


----------



## Aurengur (22. Mai 2007)

Nun betrachtet man das Craftingsystem kann man sagen, und es wurde ja zuvor bereits erwähnt, dass die Berufe sich teilweise, mehr oder weniger überschneiden. Ich finde dass dies eine gute Lösung ist, da dadurch der Handel in einem Spiel gesteigert wird. 

Nichts desto Trotz, und da stimme ich auch den Vorrednern gerne zu, verhält es sich so, dass wirklich brauchbares Equip beim Schmieden noch nicht vorhanden ist, doch wenn ich schon, wei einige hier, Paralellen zu anderen Games ziehe, dann sollte man doch bedenken, dass wirklich gute Items auch einen dementsprechenden Aufwand am Farmen bzw. Komponentenbeschaffung haben. 

Man kann auf den ersten 30 Stufen ja nicht wirklich etwas Überragendes vom Crafting her erwarten, das wäre ja Sinnfrei. Die wirklich guten Items kommen erst wenn man auch den Zugang zu gewissen Trophäen erhält, und unter Level 45 wird da auch nicht viel Brauchbares dabei sein. 

Alles in allem finde ich das Craftingsystem bei HDRO doch ein guter Ansatz ist, doch eine Überarbeitung sollte schon her. Die Berufe sind etwas zu unausgegleichen vom Aufwand der Betreibung her gesehen.


----------



## MasterV (18. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin ein Entdecker und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ich habe Förster und Schürfer auf Meisterlevel 2!
Nur das mit dem Schneidern ist blöd, weil man am Anfang viel mehr Felle findet und die verarbeitet aber sie eher an andere Spieler verkauft als Schneidern zu skillen. 
Btw ich wüsste gern ob seit dem neuen Patch der Bauer ein guter Beruf geworden ist.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (1. Juli 2007)

angeblich soll der Bauer und der Koch mit dem Evendim Patch sehr gefördert worden sein.
Ich bin waldhüter und habe den Beruf drechsler im Startgebiet nicht ausgeübt, weil die Questbelohungen viel besser waren. Tja, als ich aus dem Startgebiet raus war hab ich nur noch Holz gefunden, welches ich nicht verarrbeiten konnte. deshlab habe ich irgendwann( so mit Level 46) beschlossen das alles nachzufarmen. Im verlauf der schnellen entwicklung dieses berufes habe ich oft meinen Fehler bereut, weil ich gesehen habe,was ich alles für coole und gute Sachen hätte herstellen können. Mit 47 konnte ich die natürlich nciht gebrauchen, aber dann kam ich auf die meisterstufe und habe mir mit einem billigen Rezept vom Händler einen Bogen hergestellt, der viel besser war als alles was ich von meinen aktuellen Quests bekommen konnte( alles was dropt ist schlecher als die Questbelohnungen und die sind schlechter als das Selbstgemachte). Wäre der ein kritischer erfolg geworden wär der sogar noch besser als der epische 50er Bogen aus der Jägerquest. Habe auch in miener Sippe mitbekommen, dass man auch in anderen Berufen so übermäßig gute Sachen herstellen kann. Man beachte auch, dass die Standartsachen schlecht sind aber die Rezepte beim Händler nicht. Von gefundenen, also seltenen, Rezepten ganz zu schweigen. das gesamte Crafting-system verschlingt am Anfang zwar viel Geld, aber ab Level 45 wird man reich dafür belohnt. Das man für fast alles Zusätze von anderen Berufen braucht finde ich auch gut, weil so der Handel zwischen den Spielern angekurbelt wird.
zum ganzen sie gesagt, dass ich nur aus meinen Erfahrungen mit den Berufen Förster und Drechsler berichte. Wie der 3. Beruf ins ganze Bild passt kann ich noch nicht sagen, weil ich als Bauer noch nie etwas angebaut habe


----------



## Maxinho (1. Juli 2007)

Also bauer ist ein wahnsinnig Zeitaufwändiger Beruf...
Er wurde (zum Glück) nach dem Evendim Patch überarbeitet und die Samen die früher 1 s 30k gekostet haben , kosten jetz nurnoch 2 k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetz ist es nurnoch die Zeit die man aufwenden muss - wenn man die Zeit hat dann ist der Beruf glaub ich ganz gut aber sonst ... Naja ...
Und was Nandor-Elb sagt stimme ich voll und ganz zu !
Hab mir jetz auch nen epischen Bogen craften lassen, der nur 0,6 dps schlechter ist als der von der Jägerquest :thumbs up:


----------



## McQueen17 (2. Juli 2007)

Grüße, werte Mitstreiter!

Nachdem ja nun offensichtlich der ein oder andere auch mal ans obere Ende der Entwicklung stösst, möchte ich nochmal hören, ob sich die Berufssituation verändert hat.
Die Beiträge von Nandor-Elb sprechen ja schon dafür, dass man zumindest in einem Beruf auch "konkurrenzfähige" Items herstellen kann. Stimmt das auch für andere?


----------



## Eliara Larethian (2. Juli 2007)

Also ich muss sagen, ich habe Goldschmied als Beruf, und da gibts schon ganz nette Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich einzig dabei stört ist, dass viele der anderen Berufe zusätzlich Rezepte mit dem letzten Patch dazubekommen haben, die sie bei den Händler kaufen konnten. Beim Goldschmied war leider nichts dabei. 
Und Ausserdem, wenn man den Experten und dann den Virtuosen hochskillt für die Beherrschungsoption, dann braucht man dafür quasi unendlich viel Goldbarren bzw. Golderz. Und das ist schon ein wenig nervig... Vorallem da man für Virtuose neben Platin auch noch Weißgoldsachen machen kann, wofür man wieder Golderz braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Juli 2007)

Seit dem Evendim-Update gibt es doch viel mehr Golderz im Land verstreut als zuvor, dem wird doch also entgegengewirkt. o.O


----------



## Nandor-Elb (2. Juli 2007)

Mir ist das auch aufgefallen: um die Beherrschung in einer der oberen Stufen zu bekommen benötigt man unendlich viele Rohstoffe, nicht nur als Goldschmied. Darüber klagen auch alle aus meiner Sippe. Ob die Fähigkeit etwas Episches und somit außerordentlich gutes herzustellen wirklich so große Mengen an Rohstoffen wert ist? Ich finde da sollte man noch etwas dran ändern. Ansonsten kann ich das Handwerkssystem nur loben


----------



## Eliara Larethian (2. Juli 2007)

Naja, Goldvorkommen gibts jetzt zwar schon mehr, aber wenn du immer nur das gleiche am schauen bist, dann kannste das auch bald schon nicht mehr sehen xD


----------



## Klyd (26. Juli 2007)

Also mir als erst seit gestern Spielender ist u.a. negativ aufgefallen, daß z.b. die Beschreibung in dem Leitfaden für den Rüstungsschmied schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist.

Man soll sich eine Bronzene Schuppenbrustplatte herstellen mit 2 Bronzeplatten und 2 Bronzeketten. Nicht nur, daß ich dieses Rezept als Schmied überhaupt nicht habe, alle Rüstungsteile die ich herstellen kann (darunter auch eine Brustplatte, die wohl gemeint war) benötigen ausnahmslos Lederriemen, für welche ich die Rohstoffe nur von anderen Spielern bekommen kann.

Ich meine, ich finde es ja prinzipiell gut, daß der Handel zwischen Spielern dadurch gefördert werden soll, aber es ist doch ein wenig frustrierend, wenn man nicht mal die einfachsten Sachen ohne fremdes Zutun herstellen kann. 

Sollte ich etwas mißverstanden oder übersehen haben bin ich natürlich für eine Korrektur sehr dankbar.


----------



## Nofel (26. Juli 2007)

Die einmaligen Rezepte finde ich echt Klasse leider etwas blöde wenn man das Rezept 10-15 mal hat sind auch so viele Plätze im inventar weg. Wäre toll wenn man gleiche Rezepte Stapeln könnte oder mehrmals lernen könnte.


----------



## Weissarauch (26. Juli 2007)

also ich hab den beruf des gelehrten eingeschlagen und kann wirklich nicht meckern...schon ab der lehrlingsstufe kann man athelas und celebrant essenzen herstellen, die AH immer weggehen und das auch für gutes geld. dafür is es für den gelehrtten aber am schwersten an die benötigten rohstoffe zu komm.


----------



## Aurengur (26. Juli 2007)

Das einzig wirklich negative was ich an den Berufen auszusetzen habe ist, dass ich wenn ich mal soweit bin eine neue Stufe zu bekommen, meist mein Level schon nichtmehr den Items entspricht, die ich Craften kann, aber das hängt wohl eher am Gameplay. Ich denke mir aber, dass das auch viele andere Spieler betreffen wird.^^


----------



## Garlerion (26. Juli 2007)

Ich finde es richtig, dass man viel sammeln muss um voranzukommen. Das lenkt auch mal vom allg. 
Spielbetrieb ab. Wer nur am Leveln interessiert ist, den stört das natürlich. 

Ansonsten fehlt es einfach an Spezifikation. Im Grund genommen kann jeder in seinem Beruf alles
machen und das ist das Problem. Viele Köche verderben den Brei. 
Die Einmalrezepte sind da schon ein guter Schritt. 

Eine Lösung wäre z.B. dass Rezepte wesentlich teurer im Einstandspreis erworben werden können, so
dass man sich überlegen muss, welchen Weg man in seinem Beruf einschlägt. Ich kann als Drechsler
momentan gut (überschlagen) 40 Produkte herstellen, die kein Mensch braucht. Der Händler freut sich
doch keinem Mitspieler kann ich eine Freude zu einem angemessenen Preis machen. Nur Meisterprodukte
finden ab und an mal einen Abnehmer für 100 - 200 S. Für kr. Zutaten werden im AH z.T. Preise zwischen
700 S und 2,5 Gold verlangt. Also meist nicht finanzierbar und falls nur für den Eigengebrauch. Verkaufen
kann man solche Produkte nicht, höchstens an jemand der sich Gold auf anderen Wegen beschafft. 
Und ich denke auch nur für diejenigen sind die Preise im AH gedacht, was das ganze System gewaltig
durcheinander würfelt. 

Bauer und Koch sind für die Katz, das liegt daran, dass sich der Char nicht ausgewogen ernähren muss. 
Müsste er dies und wäre nach einem Tag ohne Essen und Trinken fast nicht mehr speilbar würde sich das
erst ändern. Außerdem ist es komisch, dass nur Alkoholika hergestellt werden kann. Wie wäre es da z.B.
mit klarem, gefiltertem Wasser, Säften usw. Frühstück, Mittag- Abendessen mit jeweils einem Getränk dazu
als Pflicht im Wirtshaus oder am Lagerfeuer und schon würde eine andere Kutur nach Mittelerde einziehen.
Dafür auch Rückzugsmöglichkeiten während längeren Quests und schon wäre auch die Hektik draußen,
nach dem Motto: Machen wir schnell die Hügelgräber, die Maid oder Ivar Bluthand. 
Das Spiel würde sich dadurch auch in die Länge ziehen und es wäre nicht mehr möglich einen Char
innerhalb ein- zwei Wochen auf 30 zu leveln. Außerdem sollte das Pferd, dass man irgendwann mal 
erhält zum. auch mal was Hafer und Wasser bekommen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten verweigert es seinen Dienst.

Es gibt noch vieles, was verbessert werden kann.


----------



## Tikume (27. Juli 2007)

Garlerion schrieb:


> Müsste er dies und wäre nach einem Tag ohne Essen und Trinken fast nicht mehr speilbar würde sich das
> erst ändern. Außerdem ist es komisch, dass nur Alkoholika hergestellt werden kann. Wie wäre es da z.B.
> mit klarem, gefiltertem Wasser, Säften usw. Frühstück, Mittag- Abendessen mit jeweils einem Getränk dazu
> als Pflicht im Wirtshaus oder am Lagerfeuer und schon würde eine andere Kutur nach Mittelerde einziehen.
> ...



In SWG war es ja mal so dass man sich im Kampf Wunden zugezogen hat die (ähnlich wie das Grauen in LOTRO) die maximalen Hitpoints permanent  verringert haben.

Man musste dann in eine Cantina gehn und den Tänzern zusehen bzw. den Musikern zuhören um die Wunden wieder loszuwerden.

Fand ich immer sehr schön wenn man nach einem Spiele Abend noch ne halbe Stunde in die Cantina ist. Leider wurde es mittlerweile abgeschafft mit der Begründung man wolle die Spieler nicht zu etwas zwingen ...


----------



## Mooseman (7. November 2007)

Ich hatte Lotro während des starts einen Monat gespielt, und jetzt seid ca. 1 Woche wieder. Ich muss sagen das ich mit meinem Rüstungsschmied eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin.

Denn ich bin zwar erst bnei der 2. Stufe, konnte aber selbst von den Standardrezepten zumindest noch eine Sache anziehen.

Ich habe mit einem Twink glücklicherweise Försterei, so dass ich die Felle einfach zum behandelön rüberschicke und dann wieder retoure. Dadurch hab ich nicht einmal wirklich kosten. (Ausser die Briefe)

Mit dem Erz farmen ist so eine Geschichte, ansich reichte es immer, da ich beim Questen bei jedem blauen Pfeil abbiege. Ich bin mir zwar sicher, das das sich im Laufe des Spiels ändert, aber bis jetzt kann ich da noch nichts negatives entdecken.

Zum Beruf Koch und Bauer kann ich kaum was sagen, ich weiss nur das ein Freund und seine Freundin stundenlang damit verbracht haben, einfach nur, weil es Ihnen Spass gemacht hat.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. November 2007)

Klyd schrieb:


> Also mir als erst seit gestern Spielender ist u.a. negativ aufgefallen, daß z.b. die Beschreibung in dem Leitfaden für den Rüstungsschmied schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist.
> 
> Man soll sich eine Bronzene Schuppenbrustplatte herstellen mit 2 Bronzeplatten und 2 Bronzeketten. Nicht nur, daß ich dieses Rezept als Schmied überhaupt nicht habe, alle Rüstungsteile die ich herstellen kann (darunter auch eine Brustplatte, die wohl gemeint war) benötigen ausnahmslos Lederriemen, für welche ich die Rohstoffe nur von anderen Spielern bekommen kann.
> 
> ...


Die Felle bekommst du von Tieren und die lässt du dann von nem Förster gerben


----------



## Lanatir (20. April 2008)

Also ich würd mich freuen wenn das crafting SELBST mal etwas komplexer werden würde. Sachen sammeln, knöpfchen drücken, fertig. Der Craftingprozess selbst sollte ein wenig herausfordernder werden. EQ2 macht da einiges besser, wenn auch nicht in voller konsequenz.
Das die Gegenstände selbst nutzlos sind die man herstellt ist glaube ich nur bedingt richtig. Alles was mein Juwelier so herstellt begleitet alle meine Sippenfreunde durch die levels, von 10 bis 50. Auch im Endgame sind da die hergestellten gegenstände durchaus konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## NavySushi (4. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe auf den "Monat des Handwerks"!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (4. Mai 2008)

Das einzige was mich an den Berufen nervt ist das Gefarme für irgendwelche Materialien.

Bestes Beispiel Beryllspiltter. Jeweilige Gegner sind gnadenlos überfarmt und es gibt keine Möglichkeit sie alternativ zu bekommen, Preise im Auktionshaus sind fern jeglicher Realität und die Chance etwas zu Critten liegt bei grandiosen 3:1, davon mal abgesehen das die guten Rezepte (bsp. gravierter Beryll-Ohrring) zwischen 2 und 3 Gold kosten; alles in allem "kostet" ein geätzter Beryll-Ohrring in Eigenherstellung ca. 2-4 Tage Farmaufwand (je nach Dropglück) oder 10-14 Gold im AH. Das und das statische Craften selbst sind für mich der bittere Beigeschmack.

Ansonsten macht es mir doch recht viel Spaß die Berufe zum Großmeister auszubauen. Beim Metallschmied ist der Aufwand "leicht" extrem, aber man kann sich schließlich Zeit lassen.


----------

